# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kë shfletues (browser) preferoni?

## Mr_cool

Hallo 

kame nje pytje per ju 

Cfar sistemi operativ perdorni  ju

*Internet Explorer* 

*Netscape 7.0   apo ndonje verzion me te vjeter* 

*Mozilla Firebird* 

*Opera* 

*MYIE2 [ eshte IE vetem ka nje disa funksione ]* 

Une perdori IE [internet explorer]

----------


## ledio1

IE

----------


## Gepardi

Keto nuk jane sisteme operative por web browser ( shfletues webi)

Une perdor Internet Explorer

----------


## Mr_cool

> _Postuar më parë nga Gepardi_ 
> *Keto nuk jane sisteme operative por web browser ( shfletues webi)
> 
> Une perdor Internet Explorer*


Kerkoj falje 

gabim shtypi  :i hutuar:  
ashtu eshte  Gepardi , nuk ajne sisteme operative po Browser



edhe njeher qfar browser keni apo perdorni

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

pershnedetje...!
une perdor LINUX dhe i preferuar im kur hy ne GONOME eshte Mozilla ndersa kur hy me Kde(KNOPIX) i preferuari im eshte KONOMER(KNOPIX WEB BROWSER) 
nice interes vlla per se te duhet apo resesach ne shkolle  :perqeshje: 
just kidding 
have fun
piss all of u

----------


## benseven11

Tani per tani perdor MY IE2 browser personalisht e vleresoj si browserin me te mire sot per sot
Kam perdorur gjithashtu browsera te tjere shume te mire si
Networker
Crazy Browser
e perbashketa e ketyre browserave eshte e para jane crashproof
shume te sigurte
te shpejte dhe te ndjeshem bllokojne 99% reklamat
Edhe opera eshte shume funksional me paraqitje shume te bukur dhe me i sigurte dhe pa probleme krahasuar me explorerin

----------


## helios

Cili është 'shfletuesi' juaj i preferuar dhe pse?
Une kam rënë rehat me Firefox, është i shpejtë, i manovrueshëm, i larmishëm sa i perket pamjes së jashtme(skins).

----------


## MtrX

une pelqej MyIE2 dhe Wichio te dyja versione me IE te integruar plus shume e shume funksione te tjera brenda, jane qe te dyja cool, po mqs ne fillim kam pasur MYIE2 ate preferoj me shume

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Internet explorer

klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## Di68

Une perdor Mozilla.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Lundruesin(*browser*_-in_) që nuk lejon '*rrëmbime*' të _'faqes fillestare'_ *!*

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Un perdor internet explorer....nuk e di pse! :u shkriva:

----------


## Orso

Firefox 8.0 i preferuari dhe IE6 dhe netscape pak,Firefox bllokon popups dhe eshte shume praktik.



P.S. Nice teme,bashkohem me mendimin e ben7...alamet buzesh

----------


## StormAngel

Internet Explorer,Opera dhe Mozilla Firefox. :shkelje syri:

----------


## helios

oops, paskam harruar Netscape...akoma e perdorkan? 
PrincipiEl, spo e kap dot kuptimin e perkthimit tend, ndoshta ngaqe eshte ora 1.56 am(GMT+1 ), plus qe sapo dola nga 6 rounde Murlani dyshe-dyshe  :uahaha: 

Ps. ca shkruhet ke ato buzet? "Dua" ???

----------


## mad

IE, te pakten tani per tani qe jemi ne Shqiperi, se me kete m*t dial-up nuk shkarkohet as1lloj programi!

{^_^}

----------


## edspace

Internet Explorër ka fituar statusin standard.  
Një shtësë e mirë për Internet Explorër është programi MyIE2 (tani i quajtuar Maxthon) që është përmëndur edhe më lart. Nuk kam parë shfletues që të lejojë më shumë variante për konfigurim dhe lehtësi përdorimi. Mjafton ta përdorni për 1 javë dhe pastaj nuk do mund të përdorni asnjë shfletues tjetër se është si sëmundje. 
http://www.myie2.com/html_en/home.htm

Netscape e humbi kot. Versionet 4.5 - 4.7 ishin shumë herë më superior se Internet Explorer 4.0 i asaj kohe. Pastaj netscape shkatërroi vetveten duke nxjerrë disa versione "gjoja më të mirë" që bllokoheshin edhe me faqet më të thjeshta. Gjithashtu netscape ngeli mbrapa me plug-in-et, sidomos flash, activex, real player, etj. Internet Explorer u dha më shumë liri administratorëve të faqeve për të krijuar faqe sa më të këndshme. Kuptohet që microsoft kishte avantazhin se e përfshiu IE me windows, por gjithësesi mendoj se netscape mund të kishte luftuar pak më mirë.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje 

Krahasime interesante për lundruesit e WWW_-it_ , do të mund të lexoni në këtë *adresë*.

Sa i përket Internet Explorer_-it_(IE) si 'standard' në WWW, provojeni njëherë nëse do të mundeni të e bëni '_uninstall_' IE nga kompjuteri! 
Një kërkim në Google për _'Critical IE security update'_ do të jep  përgjigje prej *749,000* faqesh në WWW !
...
Netscape,Opera,*etj.*, janë alternativa të shkëlqyeshme për  të 'lundruar' në WWW.

----------


## edspace

Adresa e lidhjes më lart fillon me wp.netscape.com, patjetër që do mbrojë netscape dhe do shajë IE. Vër re faqet që kanë vënë si provë, janë të gjitha nga Mozilla dhe faqe kundra microsoftit. 

Mqns kishe përmëndur w3, shiko statistikat që janë mbledhur prej tyre
http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
IE përdoret nga afërsisht 80% e vizitorëve, prandaj them që është standard.  

Edhe "Critical Netscape security" nxjerr plot 260,000 rezultate në google. Megjithatë rezultatet e google nuk janë serioze për të krahasuar shfletuesit. 

Fakti që IE ka më shumë probleme me sigurimin nuk është për faktin se programuesit e microsoft janë të pakujdesshëm por për faktin që IE përdoret nga 80% e njerëzve ndërsa Netscape, Opera vetëm 2%. Një specialist që shkruan viruse ose gjen probleme me sigurinë, patjetër që do studjojë IE sepse aty është fama, paraja, interesi. Nuk ka program pa probleme. 

Fakti që njerëzit përdorin IE është sepse është i saktë dhe për përdoruesin e zakonshëm nuk është nevoja të shkarkojë netscape apo opera apo mozilla që bëjnë të njëjtën gjë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Njerezit per mendimin tim perdorin me shume shfletuesin (shfletues eshte absokutisht korrespondentje me e sakte e fjales browser ne gjuhen shqipe) IE sepse microsoft i kufizon atyre, ose me mire te themi i privon ata nga mundesia per te zgjedhur. Sikur IE te mos vinte se bashku me win por te shitej si program i vecante, atehere njerezit do te kishin mundesine te informoheshin mbi tregun dhe te benin zgjedhjen e tyre. Ne pergjithesi perdoruesit e thjeshte dhe te mesem jane konservatore ne lidhje me programet qe perdorin dhe do te jete shume e veshtire qe edhe ne te ardhmen te nderrojne mendje.

----------

